

Show HN: Previeweet - in stream image previews on Twitter.com - ggurgone
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/previeweet/ioknjbncflfoefodkjodmddcpahnhkgh

======
ggurgone
The source code is on github at
[https://github.com/giuseppeg/Previeweet](https://github.com/giuseppeg/Previeweet)

